# Fobus Ankle holster for PM40



## NI4NI (May 1, 2009)

Is anyone using a Fobus C21BA ankle holster with a PM40? Many websites claim that it will fit the PM40, but when it arrived I found that the pistol only seats half-way in to the holster. If the C21BA isn't the correct model then I'll use it for my Kimber UCII, but I'd like something as comfortable as the fobus for my new PM40. Any ideas?


----------

